# drill press ?



## richardson121 (Sep 26, 2017)

why need a drill press for lathe? If my lathe has not drill press is that a bad for my lathe reputation??


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

If you are asking "how can you use a drill press as a lathe", you sort of could, but not well... you'd need an xy table and probably a live center on the base..

If you were asking something else, I give up.

Greg - 697


----------



## Neals647 (Aug 11, 2017)

Shop Fox has a good reputation. Maybe this would work.
https://www.ebay.com/i/272854597139?chn=ps&dispItem=1


----------



## SeanWillis (Feb 22, 2018)

Wow, thats really bad ass drill


----------

